# DIY Electric shut-off valve



## exmt (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks great there!


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Does the waste water shut off too?.....DC


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Steve,

Fantastic Post!!!! I'm going to print this off and set up this system on my RO/trashcan system. Thanks for taking the time to share and document. Deserves a sticky roud:.

edit* Is that an "Aquasafe" unit (from eBay)? I have that same unit. Retail is for suckers .


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

DiabloCanine said:


> Does the waste water shut off too?.....DC


When the valve is closed there is no water going to the RO unit, so there is no waste water.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

unirdna said:


> Steve,
> 
> Fantastic Post!!!! I'm going to print this off and set up this system on my RO/trashcan system. Thanks for taking the time to share and document. Deserves a sticky roud:.


That's what I want to hear :hihi: After forgeting to turn off my RO unit TWO times and getting water all over my garage TWICE I decided I needed to do something, lol.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

toofazt said:


> When the valve is closed there is no water going to the RO unit, so there is no waste water.


So the valve is between the input water and the RO unit? Don't know how you're moving water but a garden hose setup like this sure is a nice convenience http://www.cichliddomain.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13 ......DC


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This is great! Looking for a replacement for my mechanical floatswitch. Off to WM I go!

How precise does this hold the water level? Do you think it would be suitable for a aquarium water change system?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> This is great! Looking for a replacement for my mechanical floatswitch. Off to WM I go!
> 
> How precise does this hold the water level? Do you think it would be suitable for a aquarium water change system?


It will hold the water level the same everytime. You just have to mount the Float Switch in the correct position.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> This is great! Looking for a replacement for my mechanical floatswitch. Off to WM I go!


Yes, it is! I didn't know walmart had anything like that....

Toofazt: I'm just wondering how its working out, and if You can give me the dimensions of it in inches--wondering just how much space it actually takes up inside a tank.....


----------



## 66 north (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm going to do this if I can find everything, were the PVC fittings easy to come by?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Naja002 said:


> give me the dimensions of it in inches--wondering just how much space it actually takes up inside a tank.....


It is 4 3/8 in long, and the width of the flap is 2 3/4 in, with the whole body incl knob extending about 4 in. 

That's the reason why I want to try to set this up outside of the tank... some light would get blocked by it for sure.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Question... the floatswitch instructions list and repeat several times that the switch is not to be used with AC. Even DC via transformer is not recommended. Isn using 26 or so VAC anyway going to cause issues?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Question... the floatswitch instructions list and repeat several times that the switch is not to be used with AC. Even DC via transformer is not recommended. Isn using 26 or so VAC anyway going to cause issues?


No, it's won't be a problem because the transformer only puts out 750mA. That's very low, it won't burn up the float switch.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks, that's too exciting. Found someone knowledgeable at HD who pointed me to the clearance table for a 24V transformer - can it get any better?? Got it all installed and wired up, just need to connect it to the XP outflow. Thanks a bunch Toofazt for posting this. The clean "click" is much better than the slowly fading hissing of the mechanical float valve strangling itself.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Your welcom  Glad I could help.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

66 north said:


> I'm going to do this if I can find everything, were the PVC fittings easy to come by?


Yeah, they're easy to find. Just go to Homedepot or Lowe's and look in the plumbing section. I just found the 1'' sprinkler valve, opened it up and went to the plumbing section to find the pieces I needed.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Steve, do you know what the internal diameter of that lawn solenoid is? And if it has to remain pressurized to work? And if so, how much pressure?

I've already built a system needing these things, and I'm certain I over built (translated - stupidly spent too much). 

Thanks. BTW - great name IMO.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know what the inside diameter of the solenoid it. Whatever your going to have flowing through it does have to be under pressure a little. I don't know specifically but it's not too hard to blow through with your mouth when it's engaged.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

toofazt said:


> Whatever your going to have flowing through it does have to be under pressure a little.


Yeah, every liquid has to be under a little pressure to flow through a tube (generally speaking). But some solenoids, particularly the less expensive ones, use the fluid pressure to switch them somehow. So if you have a fluid that is not adequately pressurized, they won't close all the way.

You are using this for an RO system. That's got a good bit of pressure. I ask because some other application, like draining a tank, may not have as much pressure, and this lawn solenoid may not be suitable. So it would be nice to know if you have that info. 

Thanks.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

This solenoid does not use fluid pressure to switch it. It uses the 24V transformer. When there is power to it, the valve opens. When the power is shut off, it closes. I do not think this would work for draining a tank unless you had some sort of pump hooked up to it, which would be pointless because you could just use the pump without the solenoid. Does that answer your question?


----------



## jay1st (Jan 22, 2006)

> But some solenoids, particularly the less expensive ones, use the fluid pressure to switch them somehow. So if you have a fluid that is not adequately pressurized, they won't close all the way.


You're spot on !
Most of the gardening electric valves uses this system. 
A solenoid lets a small amout of water (master command) to push a spring loaded piston lifting a rubber membrane (slave) allowing a big flow of water.
Membranes have a tendancy to become porous over time, and the low ph out of the RO/DI will not help.
But it will take a while before it happens.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Steve. jay1st confirmed what I wanted to know. I all likelihood this solenoid will only work for moderately pressurized applications.

Which is fine for what you've got it doing. Great work!


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

toofazt said:


> I needed a automatic shut-off valve for my RO-DI system and it had to be before the water line got to the RO-DI unit. So I decided to see what I could come up with. I went to Wal-Mart and got a Automatic Float Switch ($11.28) in the boating section. Then I went to Lowe's and got a 1'' Sprinkler Valve ($10.92) and a 24V Transformer ($12.97) in the sprinkler section. I already had the pvc pipe fittings (~$6).


Wow, that is a whole lot cheaper than what I spent on the setup for my auto water changer, and for the most part it looks like you got all the same equipment. Nice job!

I really should learn to shop around more when I do these things. :icon_cry:


----------



## jay1st (Jan 22, 2006)

Why not a soelenoid valve from an old washing machine ?
I know a lot of people who used it for years.
And it's free !!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

jay1st said:


> Why not a soelenoid valve from an old washing machine ?
> I know a lot of people who used it for years.
> And it's free !!


How big is a washing machine solenoid?


----------



## jay1st (Jan 22, 2006)

It's like this :









Found here.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> Why not a soelenoid valve from an old washing machine ?


That is really too sweet. Never crossed my mind. I may try it just to check it out.


----------



## Ken73 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, just out of curiosity, is there an advantage of this setup over using a regular Kent Marine float valve? I've got my trash-can RO setup with a mechanical float valve on it, and it's been doing fine.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Why not just buy a .25" solenoid valve?
I have mine wired into a timer....one of many thats left sitting around.

I really love the post DC has over at FellowshipoftheFish. I am revamping my source water system now and its been very helpful although the manual water changes are giving me a workout I needed.

Heres a pic of the splitter I use and the solenoid valve.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Ken73 said:


> Hi Guys, just out of curiosity, is there an advantage of this setup over using a regular Kent Marine float valve? I've got my trash-can RO setup with a mechanical float valve on it, and it's been doing fine.



The float valve is for overflow.

This solenoid is to prevent the "waste water" from flowing after the float valve kicks off...because most units still flow. My "auto-shutoff-valve" was actually causing me grief with output so I removed it and went with a solenoid and timer. 

Basically the auto-shut-off valve or this setup posted here should be used to conserve water and prevent "waste water" from flowing constantly. The float valve does not stop waste water from flowing (unless your auto-shut-off valve is working properly).


----------



## Ken73 (Aug 17, 2006)

OK, so your RO unit doesn't have an auto-shutoff on it? I just bought a household drinking water RO unit from Lowe's, and it has a built-in auto-shutoff valve in it. Or am I misunderstanding it? I plumbed the output up to the trash can with the float valve. When it's filled up the trashcan, it shuts it off, then the undersink reservoir fills up and the RO unit stops, and doesn't waste any more water.

I bought the unit from Lowe's because I'm running it for drinking water as well as my ice maker - I made the trashcan reservoir for water changes (and it works wonders!)


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Ken73 said:


> OK, so your RO unit doesn't have an auto-shutoff on it? I just bought a household drinking water RO unit from Lowe's, and it has a built-in auto-shutoff valve in it. Or am I misunderstanding it? I plumbed the output up to the trash can with the float valve. When it's filled up the trashcan, it shuts it off, then the undersink reservoir fills up and the RO unit stops, and doesn't waste any more water.
> 
> I bought the unit from Lowe's because I'm running it for drinking water as well as my ice maker - I made the trashcan reservoir for water changes (and it works wonders!)


Yes the auto-shutoff valve will be fine. Mine started acting up.

If your always applying pressure to the unit the auto-shutoff will be fine. I was turning my water to the unit off and on and it got stuck.

I have a unit under my sink for drinking water and its fine with the water always on...its using the auto-shutoff valve.


----------

